# الإدارة أم القيادة !؟؟؟ LEADER or manager



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أبريل 2009)

________________________________

هذه مقارنات بين الإدارة والقيادة . صلى الإله على قائد الغر المحجلين وعلى آله وصحبه ومن إقتدى بهديه وسنته.

ارجو ان تكون سمات القيادة هي التى نحرص على الإرتقاء بها وتعميقها في ذواتنا فقد عانى العالم العربي من كلمة مدير كثيرا هذا المدير الذي همه ينحصر في​
تصيد الأخطاء​
التحبيط إخماد الهمم​
انتقاص الموظفين لديه​
النيل من زملائه المديرين​
الغيبة والنميمة​
تمجيد الذات​
الإستئثار بالإنتدابات والدورات والزيارات حتى وان كانت تخصصية وليست في مجاله​
الإتكال على غيره لإنجاز اعماله ونسبة اعمال غيره اليه وإجهاض وسلب حقوقهم​
......................... ​
 ................................​
......................................​
............................................​
وتطول القائمة

اترككم مع عرض د.علي شراب 

وملاحظاتكم .​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (15 أبريل 2009)

ملف رائع وممتاز ومثمر .. عاشت الأيادي وسلمت على هذا الأبداع .. الف شكر وتحية خالصة من الأعماق


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 أبريل 2009)

لقد تصفحتها كلها وهى رائعة وارجوا من الله ان نثبت على افضل مافيها من صفات ويبصرنا باردأ مافيها من صفات وهذا مانعانيها فى عملنا 
لك كل احترامى وتقديرى​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أبريل 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> ملف رائع وممتاز ومثمر .. عاشت الأيادي وسلمت على هذا الأبداع .. الف شكر وتحية خالصة من الأعماق


 
شكرا مرورك ولك الف تحية افادنا الله مما نقرأ وبصرنا بما نرى ونسمع، وجعلنا وإياك من المبدعين.. ​ 



م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> لقد تصفحتها كلها وهى رائعة وارجوا من الله ان نثبت على افضل مافيها من صفات ويبصرنا باردأ مافيها من صفات وهذا مانعانيها فى عملنا
> 
> 
> لك كل احترامى وتقديرى​


 
لك كل الشكر على مرورك وسمع الله منك الدعاء ،، مع تحياتي وتقديري​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلّم وبارك عليك يارسول الله محمد
ممتاز اخي في الله -- هذا هو النُصح الواجب علينا جميعا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> اللهم صلي وسلّم وبارك عليك يارسول الله محمد
> ممتاز اخي في الله -- هذا هو النُصح الواجب علينا جميعا


 
اشكر تعليقك اللطيف م. زيكو تكييف ،، ومبروك التميز ،، اللهم صلي على النبي المختار وعلى آله وصحبه الأبرار ما تعاقب الليل والنهار .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*هل عرفت الفرق بين القائد والمدير؟؟؟؟*



وهذا جدول مختصر يوضح الفروقات بين القائد والمدير

ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أبريل 2009)

قد يكون عدم تقدمنا والذي ذكره م.ثائر في موضوعه ( لماذا ) يرجع بسبب اساسي الى غياب صفات القائد في المديرين.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 أبريل 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وهذا جدول مختصر يوضح الفروقات بين القائد والمدير​
> 
> ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم ​


 
تصفحت الجدول واحمد الله على كرمه ومنه علينا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 أبريل 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> تصفحت الجدول واحمد الله على كرمه ومنه علينا​


 
شكرا مرورك وتفاعلك مع مواضيع المنتدى،، بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## شوق9999 (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا................................


----------



## زيد جبار (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك د. محمد على المواضيع المميزه دائما وفقك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

شوق9999 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير


 

شكرا مرورك وحقيقة فأنا لست خطيرا .. 
ابعدنا وجنبنا الله وإياك من الأخطار ، 
ورزقنا السلامة في الدارين.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا................................


 

وجزاك انت ربي الخير م. عادل

وشكرا مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مايو 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> شكرا لك د. محمد على المواضيع المميزه دائما وفقك الله


 

مشكور مرورك مهندس زيد جبار ،، 

وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم
ملف رائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 مايو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم
> ملف رائع


 

الله يسعدك مهندس العقاب الهرم
وشكرا مرورك .​


----------



## عطر الكلام (25 مايو 2009)

د. محمد باشراحيل

سلمت أناملك على هذه المواضيع القيّمة والمفيدة ...

لاحرمك الله من أجرها ...

دمت بود ...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 مايو 2009)

عطر الكلام قال:


> د. محمد باشراحيل
> 
> سلمت أناملك على هذه المواضيع القيّمة والمفيدة ...
> 
> ...


 
مهندس عطر الكلام 
سلمك وحفظك ربي 
وشكرا على درر الكلام 
التي يتحسسها عطرك العبق
ودمت بسلام.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2009)

*ان ورئيسي ( او مديري) My Boss & I*

هذه مقارنة بين الرئيس والمرؤوس 
ارجو ان تنال إستحسانكم.​ 

_______________________​ 

MY BOSS & I​ 


أنا ورئيسي (أو مديري)​ 



When I take a long time
I am slow.
When my boss takes a long time
He is thorough.​ 


عندما استغرق وقتا أطول في الإنجاز
أنا بطئ.
وعندما يستغرق رئيسي وقتا أطول
فهو عميق.​ 






When I don’t do it
I am lazy.
When my boss doesn’t do it
He is too busy ​ 

عندما لا أنجز العمل
أنا كسول.
وعندما رئيسي لاينجز العمل​ 
فهو مشغول جدا.​ 




When I do something without being told
I am trying to be smart.
When my boss does the same
That is initiative.​ 


عندما اعمل من غير أن يطلب مني
فأنا أحاول أن أكون متذاكي
وعندما يعمل رئسي المثل
فهو مبادر.​ 







When I please my boss 
I am apple-polishing.
When my boss pleases his boss
He is cooperative.​ 


عندما اسعد رئيسي
فأنا منافق
وعندما رئيسي يسعد رئيسه
فهو متعاون​ 







"When I do good, my boss never remembers.
When I do wrong, he never forgets."​ 


عندما اعمل جيدا، فإن رئيسي لا يتذكر.
وعندما اعمل خطئا، فهو لا ينسى أبدا.​ 



________________​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

_كلام جميل جدا ومناسب لما نحن فيه في العمل ولمحه جميله من حضرتك وننتظر المزيد _


----------



## ehab_hassan (10 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميل ويبدو من الردود ان الموضوع شيق . . . . . بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يونيو 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> _كلام جميل جدا ومناسب لما نحن فيه في العمل ولمحه جميله من حضرتك وننتظر المزيد _


 
شكرا مرورك مهندسة عبير
والأجمل مداخلتك ،
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (13 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اضيف حاجة بعد اذنك د / محمد " دعابة مش اكتر"
when i make mistake there is discount
when my boss makes mistake there isnot disacount
عندما اعمل خطا اذن هناك خصم
وعندما يعمل رئيسى خطا " جل من لا يسهو "


----------



## غظنفر (13 يونيو 2009)

كلام جميل وصحيح وهو سر فشلنا في الوطن العربي ففي الغرب يقاس نجاح المدير بعدد الوكلاء الذي سيخلفونه او بعدد الاشخاص الذين يؤهلهم ليخلفونه اما في في الوطن العربي فالاية معكوسة فالمدير يحاول دائما حصر الصلاحيات بيده وتهميش الكل وتحييد الشخص الكفوء خوفا على منصبه من المنافسة.
واختم بقول الرسول الاكرم(ص)(كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤو عن رعيته) فالكل مسؤول امام الله وما المناصب الا امتحان وابتلاء.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> ممكن اضيف حاجة بعد اذنك د / محمد " دعابة مش اكتر"
> when i make mistake there is discount
> when my boss makes mistake there isnot disacount
> عندما اعمل خطا اذن هناك خصم
> وعندما يعمل رئيسى خطا " جل من لا يسهو "


 
الله يسعدك اخي مهندس اسامة القاسي 
اضف وشارك فأنت اخ كريم
بارك الله فيك وحياك وجعل الجنة مأواك.

وهذه حقيقة وعلى قول المثل:

اللي نحبه نبلع له الزلط ** واللي نكرهه نجلس له على الغلط.

صح والا لأ!!!؟​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الله يسعدك اخي مهندس اسامة القاسي
> اضف وشارك فأنت اخ كريم
> بارك الله فيك وحياك وجعل الجنة مأواك.
> 
> ...


" الله يكرمك د/ محمد " على هذه الكلمات العذبة الرقراقه التى تدل على كرم اخلاقك وتواضعك الجم
 وفعلا المثل ده صح %100


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يونيو 2009)

غظنفر قال:


> كلام جميل وصحيح وهو سر فشلنا في الوطن العربي ففي الغرب يقاس نجاح المدير بعدد الوكلاء الذي سيخلفونه او بعدد الاشخاص الذين يؤهلهم ليخلفونه اما في في الوطن العربي فالاية معكوسة فالمدير يحاول دائما حصر الصلاحيات بيده وتهميش الكل وتحييد الشخص الكفوء خوفا على منصبه من المنافسة.
> واختم بقول الرسول الاكرم(ص)(كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤو عن رعيته) فالكل مسؤول امام الله وما المناصب الا امتحان وابتلاء.


 


مركزة الإدارة في شخص ،، 
عدم تفويض صلاحيات ، 
عدم البناء على الخبرات السابقة فكل مدير يسفه عمل من قبله ،
 يبدأ هو من جديد ،طبعا ليس الغالبية،
الأنا الأعلى تغلب على الجميع،، 
لدينا ثقافة الفرد ،هي التي تسود ، 
بينما لديهم ثقافة المجتمع هي الأساس
لذلك هناك فرق بين القائد والمدير​ 
اشكرمرورك ومداخلتك مهندس غظنفر​


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا دكتورمحمد و ربنا يبارك في جهدك و في عمرك و ما يحرمنا من طلتك علينا مشكوووووووووور
ابنك محمد صلاح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

محمد صلاح ابوذكري قال:


> مشكووووووووووور يا دكتورمحمد و ربنا يبارك في جهدك و في عمرك و ما يحرمنا من طلتك علينا مشكوووووووووور
> ابنك محمد صلاح


 

_الله يسعدك ويوففك ويبارك فيك_
_ اخي مهندس محمد صلاح _
_مشكور مرورك _​


----------



## م/عابد السليماني (4 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> هذه مقارنة بين الرئيس والمرؤوس
> ارجو ان تنال إستحسانكم.​
> 
> _______________________​
> ...


 

:77:شكرا على هذا الكلام الجميل:77:​


----------



## engneer omar (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

engneer omar قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
العفووووووووووووووووووووووو مهندس عمر​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يوليو 2009)




----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 يوليو 2009)

" دعابه " انى شايف ان هذا المدير متواضع -- مكتبه صغير بالنسبه لمديرين اخرين -- الى بنحتاج نركب جوا المكتب مواصلات . مره تانيه بوضح ان دى دعابه واعتقد انه ممكن تكون موجوده. " جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا د / محمد


----------



## hassan abuabdalrh (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hassan abuabdalrh (23 يوليو 2009)

مافتح المرفق معايه............مساعده


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2009)

hassan قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
شكرا لمرورك مهندس حسن
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 يوليو 2009)

والله المكتب ده رائع المدير موسع على نفسه اوى ومكوم الموظفين :72::18:فى حجرة عشر مكتبه نسال الله العفو والعافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> " دعابه " انى شايف ان هذا المدير متواضع -- مكتبه صغير بالنسبه لمديرين اخرين -- الى بنحتاج نركب جوا المكتب مواصلات . مره تانيه بوضح ان دى دعابه واعتقد انه ممكن تكون موجوده. " جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا د / محمد


 

هي دعابه أخي المهندس أسامة 

تراها موجودة وخاصة في الدول النا.....(مية)​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

م/عابد السليماني قال:


> :77:شكرا على هذا الكلام الجميل:77:​


 
العفو مهندس عابد وشكرا على مرورك.​


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

لا اتفق مع هذه المقارنة وان كان فيها شيء منالصحة


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

لا اتفق مع هذه المقارنة وان كان فيها شيء من الصحة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

sgmah1985 قال:


> لا اتفق مع هذه المقارنة وان كان فيها شيء من الصحة


 
الأخ الكريم sgmah 

ورد في الموضوع الكثير من العبارات .. والمداخلات 
ناهيك عن اصل الموضوع.

فأيها بارك الله فيك.. لاتتفق معها من مقارنات.

جزاك الله خيرا على المداخلة.. وفي إنتظار تعليقك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> والله المكتب ده رائع المدير موسع على نفسه اوى ومكوم الموظفين :72::18:فى حجرة عشر مكتبه نسال الله العفو والعافية


 

هذه اسلوب إداري بالي وقديم.. قد يكون موجودا الآن في بعض الدول ..

نعم نسال الله العافية.

وكما تعرف أخي الفاضل مهندس عبدالناصر..

ان الإدارة الحديثة تسعى لتشجيع وتحفيز الموظفين .. بأساليب حديثة ..
منها مشاركة العامل في الإنتاج وتحفيزه بالحوافز المادية والمعنوية.

علما أن معنى الإدارة الشاملة هي:
طريقة لإدارة منشأة تهدف إلى المشاركة والتعاون المستمر للجميع في تحسين منتجاتهم /خدماتهم وانشطتهم ،، وذلك لتحقيق مبدأ إرضاء العميل اولا ، وأهداف المنشأة لمصلحة الجميع،، طبقاً لمتطلبات وحاجات المجتمع.​


----------

